# 1972 Stingray Jr Adding Gears Project



## A.D.D. (Feb 20, 2016)

I introduced myself as new to the CABE on the Schwinn forum......


 my youngest son has a 1972 Stingray Jr that I picked up for $50 bucks a few years back.

The rest of the family has mountain bikes now and my son has trouble keeping up. He's pretty small, so 24" is pushing it. Plus, my other son ditched his Columbia Stingray knock off as soon as he got his mountain bike.


So, I am thinking about rebuilding the Stingray. I have some spare bits from a girls Stingray, a 3 speed Sturmey Archer and other spares.

 Also, might have access to a Schwinn Collegiate and possibly a late 80's Endure (both 5 speeds).

 I know I can swap out the fork for cantilever brakes, but no bosses on he back of the frame...

Has anyone here added gears to a Stingray, turned one into a freewheeling BMX or otherwise turned a Stingray into a Clunker?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 20, 2016)

Sounds like a lot of work, you will have to spread the frame to get 5 speed hub in there and a derailleur. Best solution is buy my nice Schwinn 20 Duro for $90 plus shipping.


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 20, 2016)

Is that an Endure? I thought they were all 22". What year is it?

Thanks.


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 20, 2016)

Auto correct. *Enduro


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 21, 2016)

They made an Enduro 22" and a Duro 20". It's like this. Photo is not mine, stole it off RRB forum.

.


----------



## A.D.D. (Feb 22, 2016)

Cool bike!

My son LOVES his Stingray. It was his first real bike...


----------



## professor72 (Feb 23, 2016)

What month of 1972 is it?


----------

